# Amplificador Pt-100



## ELCHAVO (Sep 27, 2007)

HOLA COLEGAS 

esta vez no es para tratar de ayudar sino pedir ayuda. 

hago lectura de temperatura con una PT100 y gracias a un amplificador de instrumentacion pues amplificadorfico esa señal y se la mando a un puerto analogo de un micro. 

el problema que tengo es el bendito ruido, yo ya he aterrizado el sistema a tierra y mejora un 95% la señal pero veo que es muy riesgoso depender tan fuertemente de una tierra, ya que el proceso que vigila el control de temperatura es delicado. 

mi pregunta es si alguien sabe como hago para quitar ese bendito ruido sin ser un esclavo de la tierra o si alguien a utilizado los amplificador aislados ? estuve buscando pero no entiendo muy bien que hacen , pero creo es lo que resuelve mi problema. en ingles lo llaman ISOLATION AMPLIFIER por ejemplo el ISO124 de la compañia BURR BROWN. 

conclusion si alguien a utilizado los ISOLATION AMPLIFIER para que me pueda orientar mas realmente agradeceria la orientacion. 

saludos colegas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2007)

Segun mi ingles el artefacto modula una señal de alta frecuencia que pasa a la etapa siguiente mediante 2 capacitores de 1pF (Al ser tan chicos lo unico que pasa es esa señal), esta se decodifica y consigue algo identico a lo que entro por la primer etapa.

Tambien encontre esto:
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/57671.pdf

Que tipo de ruido estas teniendo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2007)

Si te llega a servir aqui hay mas de lo mismo:
http://es.farnell.com/jsp/search/browse.jsp?N=411+1000138


Y aqui una especifica para termocupla:
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/iso124.pdf


----------



## ELCHAVO (Oct 5, 2007)

gracias fogonazo, voy a mirar lo que me recomiendas y te cuento como me fue


de nuevo gracias !


----------

